# Heresy Invades Equestria Comic!



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

NEXT: The heretic ponies begin their march...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

And so it begins...


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

The board is set, the pieces are moving...


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

The wait, it is over!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

wow, are you going to get as many heresy members as possible featured in this?

I really HATE ponies but if this involves an invasion of wherever they live then it is going to be great.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Check forum formula for recruitment! It's in there somewhere. :don-t_mention:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> Check forum formula for recruitment! It's in there somewhere. :don-t_mention:


*A good 80 pages later*

I have found it, at frigging last! should I post here or there?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

There. Not here.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Looking good Serpion. Where am i to be in the grand scheme of things?

Alice


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Meh, somewhere.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

:laugh: I Look Forward To It 

Alice


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Muhahahah! My current mood can only be expressed via images!










It shall now begin...


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> There. Not here.


Don't post here. Nobody post here.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

This makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

What... have... you... DONE?!


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Boc said:


> What... have... you... DONE?!


Why, only the best thing ever o'course! :good::so_happy:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Where's the next part?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Don't expect this to be updated quickly. I barely have the next page finished and I intend to upload them five at a time. Just be patient.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

do they get guns? i hope they get guns


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

The should get guns. Maybe a laser horn for the unicorns. Maybe miniguns on the flanks.

I hope I'm featured in the next episode :angry:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Serpion, what... has happened. I'm worried for you.


----------

